
Google Reader Easter Egg - timr
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-06-09-n29.html
======
joshuaxls
Good to know that there are still old-fashioned dorks at Google.

------
graemeklass
Haha... it works!

------
chuchurocka
where are my 30 lives?

~~~
joshwa
check the unread counts on your feeds

------
GrandMasterBirt
whats the code for god mode?

~~~
sofal
iddqd didn't seem to work. At least, I don't feel anything yet.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I tried idkfa but I still don't have the BFG on my desk...

